# fluorescent (sp?) spray paint



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

hopefully someone knows the answer... will the regular fluorescent spray paint (marking paint?) eat great foam?

i have some detailing to do in a blacklight area and i was wondering if i could use the spray and save some time.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

I used blue florescent spray paint from Ace Hardware on my FCG styrofoam head with no adverse results.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

i would do test piece---and if it does then you need to do a latex under coat


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Regular spray paint is what I used on my great stuff corpse, and it didn't eat it away at all.


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

great!!! thanks for the info


----------

